# P239: Total round capacity



## fg12351 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm a newb here looking at getting my first Sig. I'm new into guns, I purchased my first handgun, a Glock 23 in November. I'd like to get a Sig and something that's a little easier to carry.

Anyway, I had a question about the P239. The Sig website says that it has a magazine capacity of 8 rounds of 9mm or 7 rounds of .40/.357. My question is, can I carry one in the pipe for a total of 9 rounds of 9mm or 8 rounds of .40/.357 or am I reading the site wrong? Does anyone do this to increase their capacity? That's the one minus on the gun from what I have read, although if I need that many rounds I've got problems.

I was just curious, it seems like a great gun and I would love to shoot one (if I can find a rental). I've shot a P226 in .40 and it was sooo smoooth.

Thanks for the help,

I hope to learn alot here!

FG12351


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

fg12351 that sounds like my story- my first handgun was the G23 and I just bought my 3rd gun the Sig P239 in 40 S&W for the same reasons - it's slimmer than my P229 or G23, it only has a 3.5" barrel and it is light enough to haul around all day. Round capacity is as stated 7 rounds for the 40 and 8 for the 9mm.

Is that a detrement for the weapon - NO because that little gun feels so good and shoots so accurate you won''t need any more rounds (although I normally carry an extra mag in my pocket).

You could load the mag - put one in the pipe and drop the mag and add an extra round if you wanted to but I don't like doing that myself.

That P239 is one sweet little pistol. It took me a few times at the range to get used to the DA/SA trigger but now it's no problemo. I had considered getting the Kahr PM9 but because of availibility of the Kahr went with the P239 with no regrets.


----------



## fg12351 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks SaltyDog!

How is the recoil of the .40 P239 to your 23??? I would assume it's less because the P239 is soo much heavier.

Accuracy out of the shorter barrel?

Is it not recommended to carry +1 or is that personal preference. It won't damage the gun or anything will it?

Sorry about all the questions, I'm just anal.

Thanks for the help,

FG12351


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fg12351 said:


> Is it not recommended to carry +1 or is that personal preference. It won't damage the gun or anything will it?


You will not damage the gun by carrying one in the pipe. I carry my P229 with one in the pipe all the time, as do the majority of people here with their EDC's. Some people just choose not to carry one in the chamber as a personal preference.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

fg12351 said:


> Is it not recommended to carry +1 or is that personal preference. It won't damage the gun or anything will it?


DA/SA and DAO handguns are designed specifically to allow you to carry the chamber loaded, and still not have to use a 'flip' safety. That is one of the advantages of owning a Sig, or guns of similar design. If you are a safe gun handler, there is no reason why you cannot safely carry 7+1.

Personally, I would feel unarmed, carrying an empty chamber.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

fg, welcome to the forum and presumably welcome to SIG Sauer handguns. I have a P239/357SIG. I flat out love it. If you were to purchase a 40, consider getting the 357SIG barrel for it or vice versa. Some like the P239 in 40, others in 357SIG. And I do carry one in the pipe with the mag full; that's the nice thing about the DA/SA trigger.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

fg12351 said:


> Thanks SaltyDog!
> 
> How is the recoil of the .40 P239 to your 23??? I would assume it's less because the P239 is soo much heavier.
> 
> ...


I do not notice any difference in the recoil from firing the Glock or or my Sig P229DAK from the P239 all in 40 S&W. I have fired the subcompact Glock 27 and I just didn't like the short grip on it. Seemed hard to hold onto to me. If you can get your hands on a P239 to try and fire that would be the best thing to do.

I thought the barrel legnth may affect the accuracy but it wasn't so - that P239 fires as accurate as any other of my pistols. My accuracy problems were a result of first time firing the DA portion of the DA/SA action but that has been corrected through range time.

I carry a round in the pipe - What I should have said is I just don't like pulling out the mag and putting in another round to make it 7 +1 for the 40 S&W since I have had issues before of trying to put in a magazine with the slide forward and not getting it in far enough resulting in a no fire situation. Both with the Glock and the Sig. Purely a personal preference. Also it will not damage the pistol by any means carrying one in the pipe. I use the P229 for the house and P239 for carry and both are locked and loaded.

We all started where you are at now so don't hesitate to ask any question.

Hoping you come down with the SIGness.:smt023


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Get the extended mag to make it 10+1.

http://www.sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=27&productid=78


----------



## DennisE (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a couple of the 10 round extended mags for my 9mm 239 but perfer the 8 rounders. For me the extended mag seems to change the balance of the pistols in a negative fashion. I have however found the 10 round mags critical in shooting IDPA with the 239. Dennis


----------

